# brauche hilfe



## stephan (5. Jan. 2008)

Hallo
Brauche schnelle hilfe,
mein ph-Wert liegt unter 6 !!!!!
Karbonathärte 0-3
Nitrat 25
Nitrit -nicht nachweisbar


----------



## Annett (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

Hallo Stephan,

womit gemessen?
Sticks oder Tröpfchen? Mal aufs MHD geschaut?

Gibts schon Probleme mit den Fischen?


----------



## stephan (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

Hallo 
mit Sticks , sind noch hatbar.
Fische sind ganz ruhig aufen Boden ,
bewegen sich bald nicht.


----------



## Annett (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

Hi.

Hast Du noch die Möglichkeit ganz kurzfristig aus Dehner, Obi oder ähnlichem wenigstens Tröpfchen für pH und Kh zu besorgen? Die müßten bis 20Uhr auf haben.
Die Sticks müssen eigentlich kühl und trocken, also im Kühlschrank in der Dose gelagert werden... ansonsten nützt das MHD nix.

Ich persönlich würde erst abklären, ob die Werte wirklich stimmen, da ein großer Wasserwechsel (das einzige, was wirklich schnell hilft) im Winter eher problematisch ist. :?

Also fix ins Auto geschwungen und los.


----------



## sanke10 (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

Hallo Stephan!

Ich würde vorsichtig etwas Wasserwechsel machen, das frische Wasser langsam und ohne großen Druck und Geräusche auffüllen.

                        Lenhart

www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## stephan (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

hallo 
Obi  ist am umbauen also großes problem ,
ansonsten gibs hier nur Sticks. (echt blöd)


----------



## Annett (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

Hi.

Dann teste mal noch fix Dein Leitungswasser... 


Sollte das Ergebnis mit den Werten des Wasserversorgers übereinstimmen (stehen oft auf deren Internetseite), dann nach Lenharts Vorschlag vorgehen. 

Berichte bitte weiter!


----------



## Conny (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

Hallo Stephan,

hast Du eine Apotheke in der Nähe? Da könntest Du wenigstens einen Stick zur pH-Messung bekommen.


----------



## Dodi (7. März 2008)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

Hallo Stephan!

Hast Du das Problem in den Griff bekommen?

Berichte doch bitte einmal!


----------



## stephan (7. März 2008)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

Hallo
Ich habe bald alles abgefischt.
Will hoffen das die Pflanzen bald wachsen.
Bis jetzt sieht wieder alles gut aus  
Will hoffen das das so bleibt.
Warten wir mal auf den Frühling.


----------



## Frank (7. März 2008)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

Hallo Stephan,

"... habe bald alles abgefischt."

Du hast neulich aber nicht erzählt, das da etwas auf dem Wasser schwimmt.
Was war es denn? Algen, vllt. sogar abgestorbene? 

Hast du auch noch TWW gemacht?

Die neuerlichen Wasserwerte würden uns aber vielmehr interessieren.
Du hast dir doch sicherlich nach deinem dringenden Hilferuf und auf anraten einiger Mitglieder neue (Tröpfchen)Tests besorgt nehme ich an?!


----------

